# Mahnbescheid nach Stornierung



## Manuel2002 (2 Juni 2018)

Also ich habe eine komische Abo Abbuchung auf meiner Handyrechnung gehabt. Habe ich natürlich widersprochen, ging ganz einfach per Telefonanruf. Damit war die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt. Jetzt bekomme ich einen Mahnbescheid von einem Rechtsanwalt. Da kann ich mich zurücklehnen, die können doch sowieso nichts machen oder ?
Manuel


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2018)

Ein Rechtsanwalt kann keine Mahnbescheide schreiben. Die kommen vom Gericht.
Ist also vermutlich eine Rechnung oder Mahnung. Natürlich können die einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. "Nichts" ist also falsch.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2018)

Ein Mahnbescheid kostet  mindestens 32€.
https://www.mahngerichte.de/de/kostenrechner.html
Danach kann  dem  Mahnbescheid innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprochen.
https://www.mahngerichte.de/de/widerspruch.html
Dann könnte der Antragsteller Klage erheben, was in Praxis bei Aboabzocke so gut wie nie erfolgt ist.
Die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid trägt  der Antragsteller, fall er keine Klage erhebt.


> wenn der Anspruch vom Antragsteller weiter verfolgt werden soll, muss ein streitiges Verfahren durchgeführt werden. In diesem streitigen Verfahren wird der Anspruch aus dem Mahnbescheid im Rahmen eines normalen Zivilprozesses mit Klage und Klageerwiderung und evtl. Beweisaufnahme verhandelt und ggf. durch Vergleich oder Urteil entschieden.
> 
> Eine Abgabe an dieses Gericht erfolgt jedoch erst dann, wenn die Kosten für das weitere Verfahren gezahlt worden sind.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2018)

Manuel2002 schrieb:


> Habe ich natürlich widersprochen, ging ganz einfach per Telefonanruf. Damit war die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt.


Kannst du das nachweisen, z. B. wenigstens den Anruf mit deinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Und vor allem, bei wem wurde widersprochen - bei deinem Provider oder bei dem Drittanbieter oder bei beiden?

Wer sich nämlich nur an den Provider wendet, läuft Gefahr, dass der Anbieter seine Kohle über einen Umweg (Anwalt) beansprucht. Das Gute, wer das Geld hat, hat das Sagen! Soll doch der Anbieter den ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss erstmal nachweisen! Das Schreiben des Anwalts sollte aber mpMn dennoch nicht ignoriert werden - ein einfacher Widerspruch (ohne Benennung von Gründen) wäre womöglich nicht sinnfrei, zumal die Kanzlei einen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand zu deiner Ermittlung betrieben hat.


----------



## Fischblau (23 Juli 2018)

Nicht du musst nachweisen dass Du einen Service nicht in Anspruch genommen hast, sondern umgekehrt ....


----------



## Köster1 (16 Oktober 2018)

DIE iNKASSOheinies sehen das aber anders


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2018)

Köster1 schrieb:


> DIE iNKASSOheinies sehen das aber anders


Wenn die schielen ist das deren Problem


----------



## Quadflieg (27 November 2018)

Nur dass die Inkassoheinies halt ermal weiter mahnen und dann einfach vollstrecken


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2018)

Ein Inkassoheini  kann nicht vollstrecken.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein Inkassoheini  kann nicht vollstrecken.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, nach Abtretung.


----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2018)

Aber nicht nur nach mehrmaligen mahnen. Dann muss schon ein Gericht vorher aktiv werden und du es ignorieren...


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2018)

Auch der muß den üblichen Weg über Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid gehen bis er einen Titel hat.
Ich habe Jupp so verstanden daß er meint "Der Inkassoheini kann nicht vor der Tür stehen und blubbern >ich vollstrecke jetzt<"


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> "Der Inkassoheini kann nicht vor der Tür stehen und blubbern >ich vollstrecke jetzt<"


Jep


----------

